Ask HN: How do you share contact information? - stepri
======
subsidd
Assuming p2p, if the person is not in my contact list, then say it out to
him/her. If s/he is, then whatsapp him/her the (further) details s/he needs.
If I am in a professional setting, I just give my card.

I find this to be much much 'user-friendly" than any existing or possible
app/software solution and call me a oldie but handing out a card makes me
proud of sorts.

Edit : I apologize if this doesn't answer your question.

------
ParameterOne
I made a button that I give to people in an email or text. It goes right in
their phone. They never actually get my contact info but they can contact me
anyways, with the button.

~~~
tedmiston
What?

~~~
ParameterOne
ok, its not perfect yet but its getting there (i need asterisk, SMTP, and dns
on the back end still). I call it a drop number (dropnumber.com) Want to be a
co-founder? I'm piecing it together with contractors because I'm not super
good at coding.

